# Thinking about going back to Sargent on Tuesday Jan. 10



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I want to practice what I learned yesterday. Tuesday looks promising.

Hard incoming tide all morning and early afternoon.

Forecast say



> Mostly cloudy with isolated showers. Highs around 77Â°F. South wind 9 to 14 MPH. Chance of precipitation 20 percent.


Warm. South wind, should be some wave action. Barometric pressure should not be an issue, several days post-front.

I assume driving conditions should be similar to yesterday, so I plan to go to the same spot.

I'll check Fiesta for more bait. Shouldn't freeze to death this time 

Only issue I see based on Sharkchum's teachings is that there is a full moon on Thursday.

Anyone else up for it?


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll probably hit bolivar.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I will see if I can make it. I will call you tomorrow if im going.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Interested.
What time do you think you would get there?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I would not recommend wet wading yet.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

jpgrfan said:


> Interested.
> What time do you think you would get there?


Based on tide chart and what I learned at the seminar, it won't be a dawn patrol. Maybe get there at 8 or 9 ish.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> Based on tide chart and what I learned at the seminar, it won't be a dawn patrol. Maybe get there at 8 or 9 ish.


I'm going to plan on being there. I'll try to get on the road about 6:30am. I think I could get there about 10am ( driving from Austin).

Check out this NOAA Tides chart. It is so much easier to read.


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

I chatted with sharkchum and he said that the sand sections on road down there have gotten deeper/softer since Saturday. So one would need a 4 wheel drive. Do good and be safe out there!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Drifting Yak said:


> I chatted with sharkchum and he said that the sand sections on road down there have gotten deeper/softer since Saturday. So one would need a 4 wheel drive. Do good and be safe out there!


I was afraid of that. I don't have 4WD, so I will stick to the area closer to the bridge.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Try the last pavillion (Awning) on the left heading towards the cut, before mooring station.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> I was afraid of that. I don't have 4WD, so I will stick to the area closer to the bridge.


What color is your Tundra?
I'll be in a white 4Runner.

I have a pound of good shrimp. 
Are you going to get crabs? If so, I'd gladly pay for half.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

White 2016 Tundra Double Cab. I plan to go to Fiesta tonight to get crab. I'll get plenty.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't forget the 20+mph south wind tomorrow. It will push the tide up higher than normal. Keep that in mind when picking your location. I've seen people drive down on a low tide, then when the tide comes up higher than normal they get trapped until it goes back down.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm tempted to skip work tomorrow and crash your party. Some of my crabs were still alive this morning. I really hate to just let them die.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Don't forget the 20+mph south wind tomorrow. It will push the tide up higher than normal. Keep that in mind when picking your location. I've seen people drive down on a low tide, then when the tide comes up higher than normal they get trapped until it goes back down.


10-4 on that. Gonna stay much closer to the bridge and road.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

See yea there!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Bunch of angry ladies in that cooler!

Met a couple of folks Saturday who did not know how to tell the gender of the crabs. No shame in that, so I thought I'd take the opportunity to point it out, here. All female blue crabs will have red tips on the claws, and the "apron" on the underside is very wide. The males will have blue-tipped claws, and the apron is narrow and looks like a "T".



gigem87 said:


>


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck y'all! Hope you knock em out. Make sure to post your report. Enjoyed fishing with everyone last weekend. I got the itch again.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Wearing shorts today!


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice pic gigem! Hope you guys catch some nice ones!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Skunk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> Skunk


Do you know why? I'll give you a chance to figure it out before I tell you. I will tell you it wasn't because of you equipment, leaders, bait, location, tide strength,or high barometric pressure. You need to put all the conditions today in your log. Believe it or not, you actually learn more from failure than you do from success. When Thomas Edison was asked why he failed so many times while trying to invent the light bulb , he replied, " I didn't fail, I just found 10'000 ways that didn't work".


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Do you know why? I'll give you a chance to figure it out before I tell you. I will tell you it wasn't because of you equipment, leaders, bait, location, tide strength,or high barometric pressure. You need to put all the conditions today in your log. Believe it or not, you actually learn more from failure than you do from success. When Thomas Edison was asked why he failed so many times while trying to invent the light bulb , he replied, " I didn't fail, I just found 10'000 ways that didn't work".


I figure it's either because:

a. Almost a full moon

b. I suck

c. You weren't with me

d. Didn't bring any beer

e. Wasn't wearing my "Seminar in the Surf" t-shirt

f. Didn't sign a waiver

G. All of the above


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> I figure it's either because:
> 
> a. Almost a full moon
> 
> ...


That's funny. The full moon probably played a big part, that's why I hate fishing on a full moon. The biggest factor was the strong south winds. Not only do they create strong currents and bring a lot of debris up on the beach and on your lines, but they also make a higher than normal tide. When there is a strong south wind, higher than normal tide, and rough surf I've found the fish to hang out right off the beach. Any food the breaking waves uncover will be pushed straight towards the beach, and the fish follow. It's the same principle as fishing a wind blown shoreline in the bay. I wasn't there, but I would be willing to bet you were trying to cast as far as you could, if so you were casting right over the fish.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

gigem87 said:


> I figure it's either because:
> 
> a. Almost a full moon
> 
> ...


funny stuff!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I gotta go with "Didn't bring any beer" That's bad juju. Lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

beerdruid said:


> I gotta go with "Didn't bring any beer" That's bad juju. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


That was my guess too!


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

So if they'd have fished one short and one long they might have found the fish? Probably but I think it was "c. You weren't with me". Ha! Ha!
Main thing is that you went! Had to beat the office! And besides, we were all wishing we were there!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Drifting Yak said:


> So if they'd have fished one short and one long they might have found the fish? Probably but I think it was "c. You weren't with me". Ha! Ha!
> Main thing is that you went! Had to beat the office! And besides, we were all wishing we were there!


Have to agree. You went and that's what counts. Wish I would have been there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

I had two lines out different distances set in rod holders. Bait was missing at least once. One time it looked like it was picked at (all the meat was gone from the crab shell). One line had crab, other had shrimp and fish bites. 

I fished a bait rod with fish bites and fresh head on table shrimp right off the beach. Got one bite and brought in a small whiting. It was very close to the shoreline. 

There was a lot of vegetation being pushed up onto the beach. 

Still, it was a fun day of fishing.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I actually did have a bait close. Tossed a jumbo shrimp in the first gut on my trout rod. I think it's just too rough and windy. It was nice down there. 50 degrees warmer than Saturday!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

gigem87 said:


> I actually did have a bait close. Tossed a jumbo shrimp in the first gut on my trout rod. I think it's just too rough and windy. It was nice down there. 50 degrees warmer than Saturday!


 59 degrees warmer must have been nice. I want to head back down there and explore. Want to explore the left area of the swing bridge as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

*Kudos*



gigem87 said:


> I figure it's either because:
> 
> a. Almost a full moon
> 
> ...


Kudos for goin giggem. Wish i was there...You know the saying..fishing and catching are two different thangs...Enjoy the fishin and the catchin will come...BTW I'm still scratching like a zoo monkey after that 19 degree Sat mornin hahahah


----------

